# Carolina: The Wedding Countdown



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina's wedding is coming up so soon. She's shared so much of the planning with us, from the venue, the "save the date" cards, the search for the perfect gown, the shoes and so much more. Now, the day is just hours away...

Four days and 20-someodd hours away...

Best wishes to you and Spencer in the last hours before the actual ceremony!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats Carolina! I cant wait to see all the photos.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! Sending best wishes for many happy years together!
PS-Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue.
- any hints??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations and wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't get nervous....just enjoy every single minute. Congrats and have a wonderful day....and many many happy years.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My last word of advice: you are Queen for the day. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Lina!!! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Lina,

I hope you had a wonderful wedding and wish you many years of happiness.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Have a wonderful wedding! I can't wait to see all of the pictures!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It's almost here!!!! I'm excited for you, Carolina! Congratulations!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Four days and 20-someodd hours away...


Wow Lina.....it's almost here! We want lots and lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for this Kimberly, all of you guys are SO sweet! I was just taking a break from a really stressful day of last-minute wedding stuff and it has really cheered me up to see this thread. You are all awesome! I will definitely let you all see pics as soon as I get them... sorry I've been sort of in and out lately and haven't been responding to PMs... I hope you will all forgive me and I'll be back regularly posting soon... and married! 

Oh and Sally... my something new: My dress! LOL.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Enjoy every minute of it.....I think about my wedding day all the time....I was so happy to be marry my best friend and first love!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Best Wishes*

Hi, you are probably so busy that you missed this post two days ago (







09-05-2008, 11:59 AM)http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5795&highlight=amicable+divorce&page=2, so here it goes again:

I can't believe that Carolina's wedding is almost here. I believe you can find her wedding blog in the the thread "I found a site - non dog related". If anyone has Carolina's wedding blog link, could you post it here?*

** Have a special and wonderful day Carolina and Spencer. And many, many happy years together!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2::bounce: I bet you are so excited! Enjoy your special day and every single moment! It will go by so fast--

I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, enjoy your lovely day! Wish you a long, happy married life! I look forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Have a wonderful day. Enjoy every moment. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! where has time gone? carolina have a wonderful day. walk slowly down the aisle and soak it all in, keep stopping yourself during the day and really look at how wonderful everything is because it truly seems like you can feel the world spinning on it's axis. best to you! can't wait for the pics, i loved your engagement shots.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*
Wishing you and Spencer the best Carolina.

A Good Wedding Cake* 4 lb. of love.
1 lb. butter of youth.
1/2 lb. of good looks.
l lb. sweet temper.
1 lb. of blindness for faults.
1 lb. of self forgetfulness.
l lb. of pounded wit.
l lb. of good humour.
2 tablespoons of sweet argument.
1 pint of rippling laughter.
1 wine glass of common sense.
1 oz. modesty.

Put the love, good looks and sweet temper into a well furnished house. Beat the butter of youth to a cream, and mix well together with the blindness of faults. Stir the pounded wit and good humour into the sweet argument, then add the rippling
laughter and common sense. Work the whole together until everything is well mixed, and bake gently for ever. ​


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Best wishes for a long and happy life together.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Carolina,
How exciting!! I wish you and Spencer a lifetime filled with *love, laughter, and happiness!!* 


Have a wonderful honeymoon!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The best advice I ever got was to be kind to each other, treat each other with respect and all the rest will fall in place! Best wishes to you and Spencer for a long, happy life together! Thanks for sharing all the planning, it was so exciting!!!

ENJOY YOUR WONDERFUL WEDDING DAY!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How exciting! Have a great day and I hope everything goes as smooth as it can! I also can't wait to see photos and hear stories!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Lina, how thrilling that we've been able to share in some of the excitement with you! Enjoy your very special day and remember to relax and HAVE FUN!!! :whoo:

And remember......... *








:biggrin1: ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj~ ound: Ain't it the truth?!

Lina~ I wish you and Spencer a life filled w/happiness and many blessings!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

How exciting!! What a beautiful bride you will be. I know all of us, those of us that are married of course, are all re-living our wedding day experience through you. I wish you and Spencer a wonderful loving, happy life together. Both of you enjoy your day, it goes by so fast. Send us lots of pictures, you know we must have pictures.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Lina - Congratulations and Best Wishes once again! 

Just remember - whatever happens, happens - enjoy this day, and keep in mind that there is always a camera clicking away, so wear long lasting lipstick!  

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Best wishes for a long and happy life together Carolina and Spencer (and Kubrick!!)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Carolina, a toast to you and Spencer...enjoy your happy day and the honeymoon...:eyebrows: Can't wait to see pics...I know you'll be a beautiful bride!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So this will be the last time, I think, that I can pop in before the wedding - tomorrow!!! - and I just wanted to stop by and say hello and thank EVERYONE for being so supportive and awesome during the planning stuff when I shared things with you. If I get a chance to, I'll pop in before going on the honeymoon - I leave Monday afternoon, so I have some time here in New York - but if not I'll be back October 1st! I'll miss you guys. :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

You're going to be a wonderful







!!!!

Congratulations to you and your







to be!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just had a reminder pop up on my computer - as if I needed it! Ha ha
Have a wonderful ceremony and an extremely fabulous honeymoon!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Best wishes for a magnificent day and a very l-o-n-g and happy life together.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina - Hope tomorrow is the best day ever! congrats! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so excited for you! Have an amazing time tomorrow!!!

Amanda


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Best wishes and congratulations Lina and Spencer!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happiness is being married to your best friend.

Henceforth there shall be such a oneness between you,
that when one weeps, the other will taste salt.

How beautiful life can be when touched by love.

It doesn't matter where you go in life, or what you do,
or how much you have, it's who you have beside you.

Of all the joys of a long happy life, 
there's none so precious as the love
between husband and wife.

Wishing you a wonderful day and happiness, love and understanding throughout your life.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wishing you beautiful weather and a stress-free day!

See you at Laurie's playdate!!!!!


Have a fantastic time!!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Have a wonderful day! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a wonderful day----
CONGRATS!

You won't miss us Lina- but it was nice to say! :hug:
Have the time of your life on your wedding day and honeymoon---we'll be here waiting for pictures! You know that!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Have a wonderful day! Congratulations! See you soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina,
Have a wonderful day! Best wishes to you both.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Enjoy the day! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't believe how fast the time has flown. I remember the first day you started talking about your plans. Just relax, let other people do things for you and try to enjoy it moment by moment because before you turn around it's all over and behind you.

Wishing you both (all) much happiness on the new road you're travelling.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Best wishes to you both, Lina! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Lina!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

So excited for you! Best wishes and may blessings flow to you!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Can't wait to hear all about your wedding and see some photos (hint, hint), Carolina! 

I remember that my face hurt from smiling so much on my wedding day :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: The BIG day !! Congratulations Carolina and Spencer!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations. Wishing you both a beautiful wedding day.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

LINA- CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BIG DAY!! BEST WISHES TO YOU BOTH!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Much Happiness to you both on this wonderful day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Today's the Day!! I wish you all the best on your wedding day and every day.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Best Wishes to you both for many many happy years together!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yahooo! Lina, wishing you both the best and for years to come!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm Married!!!! :whoo:

It was an awesome wedding and SO much fun! I had a LOT of people tell me it was the BEST wedding they have EVER been to... and that came from people my age all the way to our 50+ year old relatives. Seriously, my best night ever ever ever. Spencer and I loved every minute of it and as soon as I get pictures I'll share them with you all. Kubrick is doing a RLH right now around the house as we just came back from yet another wedding, so I think he's celebrating with us.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Before I forget: Thank you SO MUCH to Alan and Michelle for taking Kubrick during the wedding festivities. I'm sure he had an awesome time with you! eace:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaaa, it sounds like you and your man had a perfect day. Now the stress is over and you can relax and enjoy the rest of your life together...forever.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Mrs.!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations Lina!! Lets see some pictures!!

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations and Best Wishes to Lina and Spencer.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see all of the pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

Congratulations!! I'm reminded of the song in the Barbara Streisand movie about Fannie Bryce. "Sadie, Sadie, married lady . . ." Hope it's the beginning of a long love affair and time spent with your best friend.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Lina. I'm so glad to hear it was such a perfect day for you. I remember when you were first planning and looking at venues. Looking forward to seeing the photos. All the best!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww - that's such wonderful news Carolina. It's a very special time in yours and Spencer's life, so enjoy. Thanks for checking in with us - now go take care of that very special new husband of yours. Hugs to you both!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations ! Look forward to the pictures of your wonderful day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo:Congratulations Carolina!!! I am so happy for you, and it sounds like you had the PERFECT day! I hope you have lots of pictures to show us at the playdate!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Carolina Spencer & Kubrick!!! Together forever!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Carolina and Spencer! Look forward to seeing you at Laurie's.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaay! Lina, I'm so happy you had an awesome day! Good for you!  Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations Lina and Spencer!!! I am so glad your day was special. Can't wait to see pictures. (Would also love to see pictures of Kubrick and Guapo from their time together)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! Lina! I'm so happy you had such a wonderful day!! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*First Paris, and Now a Wedding!*

You are having an incredible year! May there be many, many more!

Many blessings to all three of you! How incredibly wonderful. You sound so happy and are surrounded by so much cheer and love! You HAV a lot of wonderful friends!

The adventure begins!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I look forward to seeing as many pictures as you will share, keep em clean though!:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulatons!!! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------

